# Here or There?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Given the cold crisp weather we are experiencing (I love it). Where would you rather be? In the UK enjoying the winter season, albeit by the fire on miserable wet days, or away in Spain for most of the winter.

I have perhaps travelled more wildly than most and even though I hate prolonged damp wet miserable periods, politics aside, I love the weather variety and what changes it brings to this green and pleasant land.

peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Here or there*

..here of course, it will make me appreciate the weather there when we go 
curlyboy


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Peedee,
I would rather be here at the moment,I believe it is peeing down in Spain and cold.Come May though and I am OFF.
Regards.
Backaxle.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Peedee,
I would rather be here at the moment,I believe it is peeing down in Spain and cold.Come May though and I am OFF.
Regards.
Backaxle.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Here or there*



CurlyBoy said:


> ..here of course, it will make me appreciate the weather there when we go
> curlyboy


All so true curly boy  I've been to places where I have longed to see rain!

peedee


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope to be there in 10 days time IF we can dig out our track and as there is snow forecast again tonight it's going to be a difficult task. Farmer friend on call for Thursday afternoon then we'll leave the Motorhome on the road outside and hope there is no more white stuff.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

peedee,
after 2 and a half years living in the canaries i would still choose here, sun sun sun....its still 30 degrees here in full sun, cant imagine the snow in England, i still apreciate the sun every day and when we do get the odd dull or rainy day it makes me down, can plan trips in van knowing its gonna be hot and sunny yipeeeee


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

we've been all lover france twice and it was toooo hot ~~
they drive on the wrong side of the road~~ and the road signs appear to tell you about the turn off that you've just gone past !!!
i feel privileged to live in england its the best place in the world
its beautiful in all weathers and ive never been anywhere i didn't like
we live in a lovely village between blackpool and preston we can be in the lakes or the dales in minutes and going up or down the uk is so pleasant a journey that i don't feel the need to travel that far
our favourite site is just on the other side of the M 6 from where we live and no im not telling you where it is cos its hard enough to get in without all you facters trying to get in !!!
we used to go to southern ireland a lot but the ferry prices are 
prohibitive now and the euro has made stuff expensive 
our passports have been expired for years and i don't think well bother renewing them anytime soon
so i vote UK i love it 
all the very best 
cath


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Backaxle, reports of the weather in Spain would seem to have been exaggerated. True, it was rather a cold and wet winter and there was rain and even snow in the south. However there were nice days between and spring is here now, Alan.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

No option for anywhere else. Certainly not the Costas, too much concrete and too many motorhomes wild-camping. France, yes.
Gerry


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

In our small van we think that home is best over the winter, we'd like to spend all summer away in our van though. Even when it is sunny in the costas, it is cold in the evening and without heating in the toilet blocks having a shower can be a bracing experience!
Peedee, we know how well travelled you are - we feel like we have followed your site reviews around Portugal - thank you.
CandA


----------

